# My current setup



## Drew75 (Sep 14, 2012)

New photos and lots of them since I decided to play around with the camera some more.


----------



## Drew75 (Sep 14, 2012)

Kinda new here, so just getting started.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice pics very artful


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like a magazine shoot great camera work and nice setup.


----------



## Drew75 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Great pics and nice setup


----------



## Drew75 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. In case nobody's familiar with the left/right speakers and sub-woofer, those are of a brand called Eosone (I believe it was bought up years back by Polk Audio). I've had them since middle school and I'm 37 now. They've never let me down once.


----------



## Drew75 (Sep 14, 2012)

So I'm learning something new. As you can see, I've got a cable box, PS3, LG Blu-Ray player and AppleTV in my system. I'm currently using all composite (Monster) cables for audio and HDMI for my video. My receiver has HDMI ports on the back, but I'm not using any of them. Should I do away with all of the composite cables and run everything through my receiver via HDMI? I've been told I should and was given this site for a good deal on short HDMI cables that I can even buy color coded so I'll know which cable goes to what. And then move the LG Blu-Ray player to the bedroom (since the PS3's is better anyway).

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10240


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Drew75 said:


> So I'm learning something new. As you can see, I've got a cable box, PS3, LG Blu-Ray player and AppleTV in my system. I'm currently using all composite (Monster) cables for audio and HDMI for my video. My receiver has HDMI ports on the back, but I'm not using any of them. Should I do away with all of the composite cables and run everything through my receiver via HDMI? I've been told I should and was given this site for a good deal on short HDMI cables that I can even buy color coded so I'll know which cable goes to what. And then move the LG Blu-Ray player to the bedroom (since the PS3's is better anyway).
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10240


Monoprice is a great source for all types of cable at very fair prices. The only downside of HDMI in my opinion is the periodic handshake issues.


----------



## Drew75 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. What is it you mean by periodic handshake issues?


----------



## Drew75 (Sep 14, 2012)

To go along with the pictures, here's my list.

Yamaha RX-V467 5.1-Channel Digital Home Theater Receiver
LG BD300 Network Blu-ray player
PS3
Bose VCS-10 Center Channel Speaker
Eosone RSP 910 Subwoofer
Eosone RSA 100 Radiant Surround Speakers
Samsung UN60ES6500FXZA 60" LED 3D SmartTV


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Drew75 said:


> Thanks for the reply. What is it you mean by periodic handshake issues?


There are times when (as an example) you might turn on your AVR and BR player to watch a movie, and you will not get audio/video from the BR player. This is due to the units not "communicating" correctly - i.e. "handshaking". 

Usually, you just need to change the order in which you power them up to correct it.


----------



## Drew75 (Sep 14, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> There are times when (as an example) you might turn on your AVR and BR player to watch a movie, and you will not get audio/video from the BR player. This is due to the units not "communicating" correctly - i.e. "handshaking".
> 
> Usually, you just need to change the order in which you power them up to correct it.


Okay, I see. Basically it's due to going through a hub rather than going directly from the component to the TV. So you think I'll get better performance overall going through HDMI from all of my components to the receiver?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Drew75 said:


> Okay, I see. Basically it's due to going through a hub rather than going directly from the component to the TV. So you think I'll get better performance overall going through HDMI from all of my components to the receiver?


That is probably a good assessment.

To me, the benefits are fewer cords to deal with and IIRC there are some listening modes that are not available unless you are using HDMI. Of course, I may be missing some other benefit - hopefully, someone else with chime in with their thoughts.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Drew75 said:


> Okay, I see. Basically it's due to going through a hub rather than going directly from the component to the TV. So you think I'll get better performance overall going through HDMI from all of my components to the receiver?


 YES, as your receiver supports HDMi 1.4a and the HD audio formats - Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio; Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD High Resolution Audio. With your current composite connections for audio all you're getting is stereo audio (2.0 ch) , when with HDMi you'll be getting the best each component has to offer plus your receiver also supports - Standby Through mode and Audio Return Channel which I believe your smart TV supports too.

P.S. TY for sharing some very nice pictures of your gear and setup!


----------

